# How to attack a ball



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Those pictures are so great! It looks like he's thinking I must kill the ball.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pictures*

These pictures are AMAZING!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

unbelievable Rik !!!! absolutely amazing shots


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Great action shots. He looks so intent on getting that ball.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Your photography is fabulous. I never get tired of them. I can almost feel the sand in my mouth!

He sure is lasered in on the ball!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Those shots are amazing!!! I cant believe you got them. I love them.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Great shots !! I guess the taste of sand does not interfere with a good time..........


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Amazing pictures-* love them!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Amazing shots. That ball doesn't stand a chance against the mighty Paco.


----------



## Sweet Summer Time (Nov 24, 2010)

incredible pictures!!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Those are great pictures of Paco, as usual!!!!! 

Someday I will learn to take pictures like that.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I have to jump on the bandwagon! I always LOVE seeing your pictures! Paco looks like he is enjoying the cr** outta chasing that ball!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I love your pictures...have you ever taken a picture of Paco standing still? Does Paco stand still


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

davebeech said:


> unbelievable Rik !!!! absolutely amazing shots


MAJOR DITTO!!!!! ABSOLUTELY AMAZING shots!!:You_Rock_


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Laurie said:


> Someday I will learn to take pictures like that.


Sure and if you need some tips just ask


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

janine said:


> I love your pictures...have you ever taken a picture of Paco standing still? Does Paco stand still


He does but not very often


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Oh... your pictures are so beautiful and so is your subject matter


----------



## Jbird (Nov 2, 2009)

Love the pictures and the determination!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

rik said:


> He does but not very often


I love this picture of Paco. He looks so regal


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow - the pics are absolutely stunning - did the ball survive?


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So handsome, love the picture of him standing still


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

goldensmum said:


> Wow - the pics are absolutely stunning - did the ball survive?


Thank you  The ball just survived :


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I don't think I've ever seen a picture of Paco that I didn't love! Great shots, as always!


----------



## Master_P (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow those are incredible shots!!! Such a happy boy!!!!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Very nice Rik.
Poor ball...


----------

